# Exercise Equipment -- What Do You Have



## Jill (Jul 16, 2011)

Right now, all I have is the bike below (LOVE IT!) and an old tread mill which I may replace with a newer version. Do you all have any pieces of exercise equipment that you really like? And if so, can you tell LB about it?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUzRNey7WGw​


----------



## wcr (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry Jill, I can't help you. I have a horse ranch and that is all the exercise equipment I need.


----------



## Jill (Jul 16, 2011)

wcr said:


> Sorry Jill, I can't help you. I have a horse ranch and that is all the exercise equipment I need.


Well, I do, too, but ("unfortunately"???) my husband helps a lot and I have a conference room style profession. I can use some help from exercise equipment




So far this morning, I've fed a couple dozen hoofed wonders, am changing the water in some massive aquariums, and have done about 7mi on the bike... All while following FOX News on the TV of course. A 4am wakeup makes it all do-able. Yay me





You know, if my love to _exercise_ equaled my love to eat (alright, and drink empty calorie vodka), I might be able to rule the world!!!


----------



## anoki (Jul 16, 2011)

wcr beat me to it....but these are my exercise equipment....
















The first one is a little hard on the arms (he likes to lean on me), the second one is just a very good workout (I do a lot of fancy stuff with him), and the third one is definitely hard on the rear end and legs (especially with all my 'classic' actions). If you think riding horses is good exercise....trying running backwards keeping track of a dog AND sheep!! Talk about good cardio!





~kathryn


----------



## Mominis (Jul 16, 2011)

Jill...buy a coin skirt! It's basically a scarf covered in little jingle-y "coins." Then turn on some music and belly dance your way to a fitter you! It's a great cardio workout, it's amazing for your abs, and it's a lot of fun! You can make up your own moves and make it jingle in different ways with different movements of your hips! You can also find belly dance videos on youtube (I like tribal fusion best) and learn some nifty stuff. Best of all....I only paid about $10 for mine.


----------



## Katiean (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a DP Aerobic Strider (aka ski strider). I have had it for years. It makes a wonderful junk holder.


----------



## wade3504 (Jul 16, 2011)

I use a Wii video game with Wii Fit and Wii Sports. I also have a DVD with Jillian Michaels from the Biggest Loser. She's tough. The only other thing I have is 4lb. weights.


----------



## Sonya (Jul 16, 2011)

we have a very nice treadmill, an eliptical, and a total gym....I avoid all like they have the plague but my husband uses them about 3 times a week.


----------



## Jill (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm hoping I'll keep loving this bike and that eventually, I will convert the treadmill (or get a new one) from it's current use -- clothes station. I mostly use it to set out and hang the clothes I plan to wear the following day


----------



## sfmini (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a recumbent trike, a pair of feet, and am shopping for a kayak.

We have a pave rail trail next to our farm that is gorgeous.

Want to get a kinnect as they have some great active games.


----------



## Jill (Jul 17, 2011)

I bet the recumbent trike is fun!!! I just got off my bike a minute ago and did a little over 6 miles today. I love it!





Harvey was saying he couldn't believe I only went that far and he can go twice as fast / twice as far, _blah blah blah blah blaaaaaah_. So I called his bluff and now he's on it


----------



## chandab (Jul 17, 2011)

Does picking, loading and stacking hay count? I brought home 50 bales today, still on the trailer, would probably ahve been more loads, but... Got a flat, and found out the suspension is broke on the trailer.









Will probably go with my pick-up in the morning and get the last 15 bales in the field, pray nothing goes wrong.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jul 17, 2011)

I think I am the world's worst!

I work in a Health and Fitness Club. I show new members how to use all the equipment that I never use! Show off our indoor heated Jr. Olympic pool where I used to swim a lot. But I never get a chance to work out during the work day, and when it is time to leave, I head home pronto... to do barn chores! My family membership is one of my benefits, but we never use it. My exercise program is like many of yours.... hard barn work. I am a bit over weight, but very fit!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a treadmill and recombant bicycle that are terrific clothes racks. You can hang all sorts of things from them...LOL

I now exercise by helping my husband at the barn to milk the cows feed the calves and sort out all the hay and bedding. Good bending and lifting. I also walk alot. I wish somebody would take this equipment off my hands, I just never do it, too boring.


----------



## Jill (Jul 18, 2011)

I just cannot believe I've got a piece of exercise equipment I actually enjoy using. I mean, it is honestly against the laws of the universe that this can be the case!!! I did 6 miles/ 30 minutes on the bike this morning. Plan to do more after work today. LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!! I'm in shock!!!


----------



## Bess Kelly (Jul 21, 2011)

Jill, loving to USE it is key!!!





I have a few small pieces one stairstepper, one "all around" use -- switch out the pieces and do different things like, row, push, pull, etc. Will NOT help if you do not use it --






-- sadly.





My farm affords me a good deal of walking as it's about 1/3 mile barn to back fields....carry feed in buckets, climb gates (yes, they open BUT, swinging that leg over keeps the hip joints supple, lifting 20-30# of feed helps arm/back muscle, etc.) loading hay, unloading feed, and all those things we do just keeps me in decent shape. BUT, I have recently felt that I might like to go to the YMCA gym for some "structured" work on their equipment for a better overall type of workout.

Fortunately I am a fairly "healthy nutrition" eater, not now or ever overweight but, starting to see the usual decline in certain musle mass -- 65 and fighting it........



Soooooo, my increased interest in STAYING healthy comes from my recently being thrown into a situation with my mother having to move into my home for her own needs. 1) I do NOT want to go her route (never have, hope never to) 2) Time away from the house 3) my 37 horses NEED me to stay fit!!





I can only encourage anyone reading this to consider keeping your body core muscles healthy and active .... not just legs & arms. Your mind will stay far more active if you use it and you continue to use your body muscle, while feeding yourself with good nutrition. Hey, I LOVE and moderately eat desserts but, good nutrition is first for myself AND my horses. We are all healthy because of it!!! Having only preventive doctor and vet bills pays for the effort. OH, yeah, I enjoy some wine now & then, a couple beers, and/or a good mixed drink sometimes.


----------



## sundancer (Jul 21, 2011)

My exercise machine is my treadmill. I use it everyday doing 2-3 miles with my MP3 player! My other exercise machine is my 2 jack russells!!!!! They keep me busy

Julie


----------



## weebiscuit (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a chainsaw and snowshoes. Next summer I'm getting a paddleboat.


----------



## sfmini (Jul 22, 2011)

I am working on getting a Kayak, we have a lot of lakes around here and some very active groups. Great for the core and upper body and mental health.


----------



## weebiscuit (Jul 22, 2011)

sfmini said:


> I am working on getting a Kayak, we have a lot of lakes around here and some very active groups. Great for the core and upper body and mental health.


I've only been kayaking once, and just loved it! I would love to go again, but my husband wasn't crazy about it. I grew up on the water... he grew up on a farm!





I don't think a kayak would make sense on our pond or else I'd get one. A paddleboat would be perfect for our pond, though.


----------



## Jill (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm really thinking of getting a new treadmill, but so far, still loving the recumbent bike. I did 60+ miles last week and actually liked it!!!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 24, 2011)

Jill,

You have me thinking about adding a bike here this fall when the weather turns colder again...I have a Sole treadmill that I love...but now am thinking the bike would be nice change of pace too...Do you feel like you get a good workout? ANd what made you choose the recumbent bike over the regular kind of stationary bike?

Angie


----------



## Jill (Jul 25, 2011)

Angie --

I got a recumbent bike because it looked more comfortable (and is) than the traditional style stationary bikes. I've had those in the past, and they hurt my butt!!! The one I have does give a great work out. You can set it to put you through a workout where it sets the target speed and resistance for you and steps it up and down throughout your work out. I am definitely well exercised when I get off the bike






Jill


----------



## LAminiatures (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a treadmill an abroller plus that I love and 5 horse that keep me fit.


----------



## Gena (Jul 27, 2011)

Jill you crack me up, your so cute!

My hubby and my sister love the TRX but I have shoulder issues (I am sure from lifting so much hay over the years!) Check out the TRX by clicking here

For two years now I have been working out every other day to a great CD "hard core fusion" by the Firm - you can get a CD for 10 bucks on ebay. I cannot say enough about this workout. After I hit 40 my metabolism slowed way down and this workout has been a lifesaver! Its a combination of light weights and cardio - beginners can feel confident through it and you can make it as hard as you want with a little heavier weights and watching no longer the beginner on the CD. I have had a lot of people ask me what I do to keep in shape, including my doctor! I have a lot of people hooked on this workout, its awesome and a lot of fun!!!

Your new bike looks awesome, I would love to get one and use it on my off days from my workout! I am not a fan of a treadmill but my hubby loves it, I think we would both love your new bike!

Proud of you for working out! Keep it up!!!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jul 28, 2011)

I go to the gym. I have treadmill and eleptical but NEVER use them at home. It just used to hang stuff on. I love my anytime fitness membership. I go when it is convient for me. I can go anytime day or night. Plus my fitness time is mommas alone time. I call it my me time! It nice to have my me time every night after my lil ones are asleep and my oldest daughter can keep a eye on everything


----------

